

Get up to 50% OFF JetBrains Tools and Support a Good Cause - rdemmer
http://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2013/04/15/50-off-jetbrains-tools-and-help-to-plant-a-billion-trees/

======
tomku
Since this comes up every time there's a Jetbrains sale, here's the rundown on
how the products relate to each other.

First, the easy ones. ReSharper, dotTrace and dotCover are all independent
products that don't really overlap with the ones I'm about to talk about.

The "Core" doesn't exist as a product, but it's all the things that are
product-independent and aren't provided by plugins like the editor,
HTML/CSS/JS editing support, debugger, theming, etc. I'm mentioning it because
each IDE ends up with a slightly different version of the Core based on when
it was released, which means that using IntelliJ with the Python plugin might
not have all the features of PyCharm if PyCharm got a major version update
more recently than IntelliJ.

WebStorm (JS/HTML/CSS IDE) has the core functionality plus Node.js plugins.
You can install other plugins, but only a limited subset.

AppCode (Obj-C IDE) has the core functionality plus product-specific Obj-C
plugins that you can't install in any of the other IDEs. AppCode only shares a
few plugins with other IDEs, like the Vim emulation.

RubyMine, PhpStorm and PyCharm have the core functionality plus
language/platform-specific plugins for Ruby, PHP and Python respectively. You
can install other plugins, but nothing that would turn one of these into the
other, for example installing the PHP plugin in PyCharm.

IntelliJ IDEA has the core functionality plus a huge variety of Java plugins.
It can also use the language-specific plugins from WebStorm, RubyMine,
PhpStorm and PyCharm as well as others that are downloadable. It can install
almost all of the plugins that are supported on the platform - the only
exception I'm aware of is Obj-C support.

Hope that answers some questions.

~~~
xtrumanx
Is there a point in buying WebStorm if I purchase IDEA?

I've been using WebStorm lately and have been considering purchasing it but
I'm also learning Scala on the side and would also benefit from IDEA. If IDEA
can handle NodeJS and TypeScript is there a point to purchasing WebStorm as
well?

~~~
justafucker
Please contact sales@jetbrains.com. If you buy IntelliJ IDEA I hope sales can
help you with getting WebStorm for free (or with a discount). Scala support is
part of IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition (which is free), but IntelliJ IDEA
Ultimate has additional nice features.

~~~
xtrumanx
Unfortunately, the Play framework plugin is only for the Ultimate edition
(last time I checked).

I'm currently working my way through the Functional Programming in Scala
course on Coursera using Eclipse. I'm not sure if I would make use of IDEA for
now which is why I'm unsure whether to buy it or save myself $70 and get
WebStorm only. Plus I think WebStorm currently supports TypeScript better than
IDEA but that could change with an update.

I'll definitely pay the $99 if they throw in WebStorm. Is that something
you've heard JetBrains has done in the past?

~~~
tomku
Honestly, for that class it probably doesn't matter much as it's focusing more
on functional programming theory than anything complex in terms of application
structure or environment. I did it in Eclipse when I took the first iteration
of the course, and I didn't really have much trouble. Unless they've added
alternate project files, you'd probably have to convert the worksheets and
projects to the IDEA format, and that'd be a bit of a hassle.

That said, for general use I really like the Scala support in IDEA. I'd
suggest playing around with the free version a bit - as you mention, Play
support is only in Ultimate, but the Scala plugin itself works fine in
Community. You can get a feel for how IDEA manages projects, handles
debugging, that kind of thing.

------
DigitalSea
Before I started using Sublime Text Editor for everything, PHPStorm was my go-
to GUI for not only PHP coding but everything else as well, an awesome company
and a great cause. I highly recommend their tools, they also have pretty good
support and offer free licences to educational institutes and open source
projects.

~~~
argonaut
Would you recommend Sublime Text 2 over PHPStorm/Webstorm for someone only
coding in HTML/CSS/JS?

~~~
LordIllidan
Why don't you try out their 30 day trial?

I wouldn't get PHPStorm if you're not using PHP (unless you want to be future
proof in case you do end up using it.)

Check out the webstorm features here:
<http://www.jetbrains.com/webstorm/features/index.html>

~~~
orillian
I have both. I really like the fact that the IDE's are so segregated. I find
IDEA or Netbeans or Eclipse to have to much stuff.

I use webStorm for javascript only projects and phpStorm when I'm doing php
development.

I configure each IDE to work how I like with the language of choice and all is
good in the world.

------
mbell
I really like JetBrain's stuff, I use it every day.

That said, one annoyance with it:

When you have a personal license, it does a network check to ensure that the
license is only in use on one machine on the LAN and locks out other instances
popping up a 'reactivation' dialog in them. The check is fine and reasonable,
I just wish it worked a different way as it messes with my workflow on a
regular basis.

I work primarily from home and like switching between my laptop and my desktop
regularly. I may use my laptop outside when its nice or just sit on the couch
for a change in position then sit my desktop for awhile or maybe I need more
horsepower or screen space than a macbook air can provide. I generally just
like to change things up periodically.

The fact that it completely locks out the other IDE almost instantly can get
really annoying. I sync code through github but if I forget to sync something,
I then play whack-a-mole with the dialogs to get back to work. Another
annoying thing is when I close my laptop then move to my desktop but want to
check on something on the laptop completely unrelated and as soon as I open
the lid, boom desktop is locked out.

I really wish it had some sort of timeout, read only mode or just allowed 2
instances as I can't imagine my situation is all that unique.

~~~
_JamesA_
I have the same issue. I reluctantly purchased two personal licenses to get
around the issue.

Unfortunately their systems aren't set up to deal with multiple personal
licenses and it requires a call to their sales department every time I renew.

Now I am bouncing among 3 machines and getting frustrated again but buying a
third license just to get rid of the message is not an option.

I am not 'using' the instances simultaneously but it's incredibly inconvenient
to keep opening and closing the IDE as I change from one machine to another.

I understand the need to protect their source of revenue but there really
needs to be a better solution than this.

~~~
orillian
I use PhpStorm, pyCharm and WebStorm on a personal Computer and a Laptop.
Laptop Goes to work with me every day, but I use both interchangeably at home
all the time. A big part of my workflow is to use the laptop to run tests or
manage another project while I'm coding on the desktop or the reverse.

Granted I did call them two years ago when I first wanted to do this and
asked, so maybe they added something to my account, but I was simply told at
the time that I could.

------
davidjgraph
Has your online store had a little "refactoring" since the last promo?
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4947146>

~~~
rplnt
Well, it was much better deal (50% off is quite common with jetbrains afaik)
and most importantly lasted only 24 hours.

I bought a PyCharm license, just hoping I will use it. So far I've played with
it for about 2 hours total. But there's still hope...

------
cageface
I live in IntelliJ and AppCode. I'm quite certain that no other software has
given me the same bang for the buck. My work would be significantly less
pleasant if I had to use XCode and Eclipse instead.

~~~
ttflee
Recently, I use AppCode to do version control stuff. Xcode always fails to
cooperate with the SVN server at workplace.

------
wanderr
PHPStorm is great for php and javascript development, highly recommended! If
their corporate licensing prices were more startup friendly, I'd get a copy
for everyone on my team.

~~~
hhariri
We have a program for start-ups. Contact sales@jetbrains.com and they can
inform you.

------
specialist
I keep my personal IntelliJ license up to date. Mostly because I like choice
and competition. I would be sad if jetbrains didn't exist.

I use work-provided IntelliJ for the day gig. It's okay.

I use Eclipse for my personal projects. Momentum mostly, been using it since
the alphas. But I do greatly prefer the single problem(s) view. And the
InstaSearch plugin rocks (Eclipse's stock search blows).

I use SublimeText for most non source code editing.

------
zedr
I switched from Eclipse to PyCharm last year and I am very happy with it.

I was looking into IntelliJ to have a more polyglot environment. Could anyone
tell me if I can get all the features found in PyCharm (.e.g wonderful Django
support) if I switch to IntelliJ and then install the Python plugin?

~~~
justafucker
the python plugin for intellij adds similar level of code assistance
(including django support) as pycharm. the only difference is in releases
dates. intellij idea gets all new features with a small delay (and vice versa
pycharm gets some new features with a small delay after intellij release).

------
1nvader
No discount on product upgrades for existing customers ;(

------
Stranger2013
You only gave 50% off ONE product so that you could mention it in the title.
Not cool.

~~~
1nvader
"Get up to 50% OFF" - this doesn't mean you get 50% on all products.

Anyway, not cool since only new customers get an discount.

------
socialist_coder
I wish they had a C# IDE. I'm 100% OSX with Unity3d and I have to use
Monodevelop for C#. I would much prefer to use a JetBrains product.

~~~
Stranger2013
Get Win + Visual Studio + ReSharper. You are seriously missing out. Good
language choice though.

~~~
socialist_coder
I like OSX =(

------
jamespo
I've been using intellij with the python plugin for a project (basically the
same as pycharm).

Have always been a customized emacs user before now (using JEDI etc) but
intellij does have some nice features - if not quite so snappy.

------
highace
I missed out on IntelliJ last time because of the downtime, but not this time!

~~~
moondowner
Bought IDEA during the Doomsday Sale, first time I tried was the 'big'
downtime and failed, and then waited several hours and tried again. One of the
best purchases I've done!

~~~
DomBlack
I was two weeks anyway from buying it at full price when that sale happened.

I can't recommend IntelliJ enough, second only to Visual Studio. Nothing in
the Java world beats it, plus all the framework and other language support it
has is just great!

------
gmark80
hurt. Just got my full price license.

~~~
tomku
If you toss their sales department (sales@jetbrains.com) an email, they'll
probably help you out. I've never had to do it myself, but they have a
reputation for being very accommodating regarding buying just before sales.

Edit: Just to be clear, I don't work for them, have no affiliation, etc.

